# FS: Duncan and Red Rock Flower Anemone



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, I have Duncan and Red Rock Flower Anemone for sale.

Duncan (14 heads) - $45 

















Red Rock Flower Anemone - $60









Can meet at JL Aquatics.
Thanks.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Both pending 
Thanks


----------

